# ipod song list not organized alphabetically



## jwhite46 (Jul 16, 2008)

My 2010 Jetta TDI w/ highline package doesn't organize my 5th genereation iPod songs properly. The system organizes the songs alphabetically by artist. The problem is I want to use the song screen to navigate from track to track and its impossible to find anything. I tried this with newer generation iPods and it works properly. 
Can anyone think of a workaround?


----------



## jwhite46 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ipod song list not organized alphabetically (jwhite46)*

re-up


----------

